# Eliminar batería y que la tablet trabaje solo con el cargador



## JWOLVERINE

Buanas amigos, estoy haciendo un proyecto caser, el cual quiero hacer un android tv con una tablet  ala que no le sirve el touch, la idea es solo dejar la placa y conectarla con el hdmi y ponerle aplicaciones para pelicula s y tv, el problema que em encontre es eliminar la bateria y que solo se alimente con el cargador, quite la batria pero no enciende sin ella aun teniendo el cargador, mi pregunta es como engañar a la tablet para que crea que tiene bateria o se podria  en su lugar poner una fuente de 3.7v y que se alimente de ahi, la tablet tiene este ci que es el que maneja todos los voltajes.


----------



## chclau

Y cual es el problema de dejarle la bateria y conectar todo el tiempo el cargador?


----------



## Scooter

Se ve que hay que poner una resistencia para engañarlo, me suena que de 100k
El motivo puede ser que la batería esté hinchada o algo así.
Se de uno que puso una batería pequeñota de teléfono, el tabletas no arranca con la batería sola pero como la detecta va usando el cargador.


----------



## JWOLVERINE

El motivo de eliminar la bateria es que al marcar carga baja se apaga aun estando el eliminador y lo que quiero es que siempre marque que esta llena la bateria y que funcione solo con el cargador,




Scooter dijo:


> Se ve que hay que poner una resistencia para engañarlo, me suena que de 100k
> El motivo puede ser que la batería esté hinchada o algo así.
> Se de uno que puso una batería pequeñota de teléfono, el tabletas no arranca con la batería sola pero como la detecta va usando el cargador.


 
Hay un video de como engañar a la tablet pero es tablet sin hdmi y el centro d*e* recarga es totalemente diferente.


----------



## Scooter

¿Y que tiene que ver el hdmi?
Lo que yo te contaba es para un bq Kepler que si que tiene pero no le veo relación


----------



## analogico

si haces una bateria falsa  liberas el puerto USB


----------



## Scooter

El Kepler tiene un conector de carga además del USB. Si solo tiene USB, lo mejor seria hacer un invento para dejar libre el USB


----------



## JWOLVERINE

si pongo 3.7 v externos con una fuente  en vez de la pila con un diodo para que entregue el voltaje pero no retorne a la fuente creen que funcione?


----------



## niguel

es lo mas facil


----------



## Scooter

[Modo estricto = ON]
Formalmente la tensión no se entrega, ni va ni viene. Solo está o no está. Lo que va y viene es la corriente.
Es como el potencial mecánico, la altura no va ni viene, solo hay o no hay. Dependiendo de la diferencia de altura las cosas se caen o no en un sentido u en otro, pero los metros de altura no van, solo están o no están.
[Modo estricto = OFF]

Prueba con una fuente de 4V o incluso puede que 5V. Las baterías suelen cargar hasta 4,2V o por ahí y si luego restas la tensión del diodo... Osea que con una fuente de 5V y un diodo o dos en serie obtendrías el valor correcto. Si la batería es de tres polos además seguramente necesites la resistencia de 100 o 200k para engañar a la placa y piense que hay una batería.


----------



## JWOLVERINE

Scooter dijo:


> [Modo estricto = ON]
> Formalmente la tensión no se entrega, ni va ni viene. Solo está o no está. Lo que va y viene es la corriente.
> Es como el potencial mecánico, la altura no va ni viene, solo hay o no hay. Dependiendo de la diferencia de altura las cosas se caen o no en un sentido u en otro, pero los metros de altura no van, solo están o no están.
> [Modo estricto = OFF]
> 
> Prueba con una fuente de 4V o incluso puede que 5V. Las baterías suelen cargar hasta 4,2V o por ahí y si luego restas la tensión del diodo... Osea que con una fuente de 5V y un diodo o dos en serie obtendrías el valor correcto. Si la batería es de tres polos además seguramente necesites la resistencia de 100 o 200k para engañar a la placa y piense que hay una batería.



la resitencia es en paralelo con las terminales de la bateria o en serie con el cargador? saludos


----------



## Scooter

La resistencia va entre el tercer terminal y masa, si lo hay.
En serie y/o en paralelo no tiene sentido.


----------



## ramdileo

hola...
La manera mas simple de hacer esto es con una bateria que ya no sirva...
Los contactos que ves en "la bateria de litio" no son de la bateria de litio en si...
Sino de una pequeña plaqueta controladora que se comunica con el celular o tablet o lo que sea...

Del otro lado de esa pequeña plaquetita controladora... es donde tienes los bornes reales de la bateria de litio...
El clasico positivo y el negativo...

Y alli es donde debes colocar los cables de una fuente conmutada...
Una fuente conmutada = un cargador para celular...
una que largue 4.5v o 5v x 1amper o 1.5amper ( 1000mAh o 1500mAh)

Colocandole un par de diodos en serie al positivo... bajas esos 4.5v o 5v...
a 3.7v o 4.2v
que es el rango normal de una bateria de litio recien cargada... y "engañas" a la plaquetita controladora haciendole creer que tiene una bata de litio recien cargada y a full...

en este link se ve una foto de una de esas plaquetitas...
y las "chapitas" bornes que vienen de la bateria de litio soldados a esa plaquetita...
» moveontechnology[punto]com/blogfiles/bateria%20lipo.JPG[/url]

Nota.. la bateria de litio la debes quitar...
debes dejar solo la plaquetita controladora con los cables que van hacia la la fuente...
si dejas la bateria de litio y le entran 1.5ampers directos desde la fuente.. la bateria va a explotar.. literalmente..


----------



## JWOLVERINE

ramdileo dijo:


> hola...
> La manera mas simple de hacer esto es con una bateria que ya no sirva...
> Los contactos que ves en "la bateria de litio" no son de la bateria de litio en si...
> Sino de una pequeña plaqueta controladora que se comunica con el celular o tablet o lo que sea...
> 
> Del otro lado de esa pequeña plaquetita controladora... es donde tienes los bornes reales de la bateria de litio...
> El clasico positivo y el negativo...
> 
> Y alli es donde debes colocar los cables de una fuente conmutada...
> Una fuente conmutada = un cargador para celular...
> una que largue 4.5v o 5v x 1amper o 1.5amper ( 1000mAh o 1500mAh)
> 
> Colocandole un par de diodos en serie al positivo... bajas esos 4.5v o 5v...
> a 3.7v o 4.2v
> que es el rango normal de una bateria de litio recien cargada... y "engañas" a la plaquetita controladora haciendole creer que tiene una bata de litio recien cargada y a full...
> 
> en este link se ve una foto de una de esas plaquetitas...
> y las "chapitas" bornes que vienen de la bateria de litio soldados a esa plaquetita...
> » moveontechnology[punto]com/blogfiles/bateria%20lipo.JPG[/url]
> 
> Nota.. la bateria de litio la debes quitar...
> debes dejar solo la plaquetita controladora con los cables que van hacia la la fuente...
> si dejas la bateria de litio y le entran 1.5ampers directos desde la fuente.. la bateria va a explotar.. literalmente..



te agradezco la respuesta nunca se me ocurrio ver  la bateria por dentro   terminado el proyecto lo subire  gracia spor la respuesta tienes un 10 jeje


----------



## JWOLVERINE

Hola lo de poner la plaquita de la pila funcionaba aveces y aveces no, se calentaba demasiado el mosfet  y me arriegue le puse un diodo para bajar de 5v a 4.6v  quitando la palquita y funciono la tablet marca siempe  la pila cargada  cargue las aplicaciones y todo bien, mejor que nexflix, ahora solo falta comprar un air mouse o ver como crear uno saludos. un modem de infiernitum fue el donador de carcasa jeje.


----------



## Oskrsfl

hola! , perdón por el reflote del tema, me parece muy interesante ya que estoy con un proyecto parecido pero para dejar integrada una tablet en el coche a modo car pc..

el problema es este, en la imagen

no logro ver a donde soldaste el conector y con que resistencia,en mi caso es una bq Maxwell 2 y la bateria lleva 2 cables negros, 2 rojos,1 amarillo,1 blanco y uno azul. Todos a un mismo conector a que va a la placa de la tablet.

el invento es para poder utilizarla integrada en el coche.


----------



## JWOLVERINE

Oskrsfl dijo:


> hola! , perdón por el reflote del tema, me parece muy interesante ya que estoy con un proyecto parecido pero para dejar integrada una tablet en el coche a modo car pc..
> 
> el problema es este, en la imagen
> 
> no logro ver a donde soldaste el conector y con que resistencia,en mi caso es una bq Maxwell 2 y la bateria lleva 2 cables negros, 2 rojos,1 amarillo,1 blanco y uno azul. Todos a un mismo conector a que va a la placa de la tablet.
> 
> el invento es para poder utilizarla integrada en el coche.



Conecte un eliminador de 5v directo a donde va conectada la bateria en la tablet solo agregue un diodo 1n4007 para bajar un poco el voltaje y sigue funcionando mi android tv, sácale una foto a la placa de tu tablet  para decirte que onda en tu caso hay que  bajar el voltaje de 12v a 5v  en alixpress vi unos reguladores de 3.7v  que estarían perfecto.


----------



## Oskrsfl

hola!!! gracias por responder! 

te paso unas fotos y te comento, yo ya tengo un conversor de 12 V a 5 V (3A) con conector usb hembra. seria bajar esos 5 V a 3.7 V que es el v de la bateria original . (4.300MaH/3.7V).

decir que tema Car audio  voltajes, ohm, Wrms, Vrms no tengo ningún problema,pero a la hora de calcular resistencias o diodos.. ni idea .


----------



## JWOLVERINE

Oskrsfl dijo:


> hola!!! gracias por responder!
> 
> te paso unas fotos y te comento, yo ya tengo un conversor de 12 V a 5 V (3A) con conector usb hembra. seria bajar esos 5 V a 3.7 V que es el v de la bateria original . (4.300MaH/3.7V).
> 
> decir que tema Car audio  voltajes, ohm, Wrms, Vrms no tengo ningún problema,pero a la hora de calcular resistencias o diodos.. ni idea .



Para mas fácil checa en tu conector de la pila cual te da los 3.7 y ahí conectas tu conversor por mi parte he conectado la tablet a 5v sin ningún problema para bajar el voltaje conecta 2 diodos 1N4001 o equivalente en serie y bajara a 3.7  yo conecte directo sin la placa que trae la pila.

Saludos.


----------



## Oskrsfl

vale, entonces con la batería conectada busco cual da +3.7 y -3.7v  en los cables que van en el conector ,una vez detectados  el + y el - conecto los dos cables de la alimentacion de 5 V con los dos diodos en el + del cable ? 


mil gracias !


----------



## JWOLVERINE

en los cables de la batería busca el voltaje de 3.7 los negros debén de ser negativo o tierra pon tu multimetro en voltaje de corriente directa y en alguno de esos cables te debe dar el voltaje buscado te fijas en donde se conecta a tablet  y ahí soldas tu + de la bateria y el - también  los 2 diodos en serie con el positivo te debe bajar  1 vol por diodo  pero como te comentaba yo al final opte por conectarla a los 5 volt directos sin ningún problema pero por seguridad ponle los 2 diodos ya que son diferentes las tables.

si no tienes conocimientos de electrónica podrías acudir a un técnico y describirle que quieres saber donde esta el + y - de la batería de tu tablet ya que por este medio si es un poco difícil hacer descripciones pero de que se puede se puede 

Saludos


----------



## Oskrsfl

con tema de altavoces y condensadores no tengo problema !! pero con corriente me da un poco mas de miedo, en la teoría suena fácil,soldarlos y probar,iré comentando mientras vaya haciéndolo, y por supuesto el resultado


----------



## michelinyomismo

Hola soy nuevo y me registro por ser el unico sitio donde encuentro fotos de dispositivo destripado igual al mio...,con un problema de tablet (fnac 7 plus o bq maxwell plus es la misma)y bateria cargada al 100% pero que enciende y apaga excepto conectada al cargador usb...tengo 4.2v de salida en la bateria...y la pregunta ya que tengo la misma bateria que muestran las fotos....es que quisiera saber que son los dos cables rojos color cobre soldados en la placa? que van a lo que pienso ser un condensador...y sabe alguien porque no enciende esta tablet excepto conectada a usb? He visto videos por ahi de gente soldando otras baterias pero son con dos cables+- la que tengo va a esa placa estrecha y tiene 7 hilos,aunque tenga tension en bateria y se cargue sin problemas descarto problema de pin usb y bateria. Y otra cosa al lado del chip BQ negro de la iquierda hay 4 componentes...el primero izquierda no hace nada con el tester los otros 3 pitan y van como en serie en el circuito...son fusibles? espero alguien este despierto y me pueda comentar algo y perdon si este no es el lugar para preguntar esto,gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Yo tengo la misma tableta. La verdad es que no he entendido nada aparte de que sólo va con el cargador.
Puedes reformular la pregunta.


----------



## michelinyomismo

Gracias por responder,la tablet en cuestion carga la bateria muestra la carga en pantalla y se enciende con el cargador ...funciona sin problema.
El problema es cuando desconecto del cargador o del ordenador se apaga al instante.
He llegado a desmontar la tablet para acceder a la bateria y asi comprobar su tension de salida una vez desconectada de la placa. Es correcta (al 100%)4.2VDC en la salida.(rojo-negro).
Asi ya se que la bateria tiene tension y deberia encender.
Pero esta bateria tiene mas hilos aparte los del conector(de 7 hilos..2rojo 2negro 1blanc 1azul 1amarillo) tiene otros dos mas conectados a un componente suelto y soldado. Se puede apreciar en la foto que han puesto mas arriba.
La pregunta es si hay algun fusible en la pequeña placa junto a la bateria? O cuales pueden ser?
Y si puede ser que tenga algun componente que corte el "retorno" de corriente desde esa placa hasta la placa base(si es que se llama asi?) de la tablet.
Podria entender que la bateria descargada no alimentase la placa base pero no es el caso con su voltaje correcto.
Pienso que si que se puede haber estropeado algo que impide el funcionamiento y puede que se pueda arreglar.
Sospecho de los 4 componentes en esos porque de cuatro solo 3 tienen continuidad...el cuarto si es un fusible seria repararle...
Espero haber explicado mejor.


----------



## Scooter

Pues no lo se, yo juraría que la mía solo lleva tres cables, aunque lo mismo me equivoco.


----------



## michelinyomismo

ves,esta es la placa pegada a la bateria...a la dcha los 7 cables  en el centro los dos hilos rojos y a la izquierda esos cuatro componentes...


----------



## Scooter

Pues la mía lleva este conector:





Lo cual cuadra con batería de tres pines.
Dos rojos, dos negros y el de la resistencia de la corriente


----------



## rubenell

buen proyecto yo quiero  hacer algo similar con una tablet toshiba at7 se daño la bateria y aca en mi pais es dificil y caro conseguirlas por eso decidi ponerla en mi auto como reproductor de medios.


----------



## gabriel0232

perdon y si uso directamente un cargador viejo que es de 3, 7 v a 1 amp y lo sueldo cada cable a los conectores de la bateria funcionaria?


----------



## DJ T3

Probablemente, pero habria que ver tanto si realmente en la salida hay 3,7V y si no cae el voltaje. Se podria poner alguno con un poco mas de voltaje, sin exagerar.
Habria que ver si tiene 2 o 3 cables. Si tiene 2, no hay problemas, si tiene 3, hay que fijarse si necesita si o si el NTC que va interno a la bateria


----------

